# July Lease rates & incentives



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if any new incentives have come out for July, or if lease rates have changed ?

I am looking to lease a 2013 535i


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Ptp36mia said:


> Does anyone know if any new incentives have come out for July, or if lease rates have changed ?
> 
> I am looking to lease a 2013 535i


I'm sure they're somewhere but they're rarely posted at 12:01 AM sharp. Usually someone has info in a couple of days after the month. All we can do is wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Ptp36mia said:


> Does anyone know if any new incentives have come out for July, or if lease rates have changed ?
> 
> I am looking to lease a 2013 535i


June programs ends tonight...July program starts on the 2nd


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> June programs ends tonight...July program starts on the 2nd


Thanks, hopefully something like Conquest comes out for this model.


----------



## emferrari (Jun 27, 2013)

Does that means if I was not able to get a good deal at a dealership last week I may have a better chance this week?


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

emferrari said:


> Does that means if I was not able to get a good deal at a dealership last week I may have a better chance this week?


It's possible, can work the other way also though.


----------



## emferrari (Jun 27, 2013)

Makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

*July Lease rates & incentives*

My CA said the new program will be available tomorrow after 3pm.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

pickupjason said:


> My CA said the new program will be available tomorrow after 3pm.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Tomorrow as in July 2?


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

The info seems to be up on bmwusa.com


----------



## vercetti0 (Feb 23, 2006)

looks like they increasd the loyalty to $1,000 for the X5. Also it seems they dropped the residual for the 35i Premium. Can anyone confirm this info?


----------



## emferrari (Jun 27, 2013)

That is true. I just saw on the BMW website.

Is the residual the same?


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

emferrari said:


> That is true. I just saw on the BMW website.
> 
> Is the residual the same?


On the bmw site, you can find the following information (in the fine print):
a) MSRP of the configuration used by BMW
b) Milleage amount (I am pretty sure it will be 10,000 per year - 30,000 for the 36 months).
c) value of the car at lease end (residual amount).

To find the residual % devide c by a. This will give you the residual % for 10k miles. Substract 1% for 12k miles or substrack 3% for 15k miles.


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

Just saw these new incentives for the 2013 535i I am looking for:

$529*/month for 36 months. $1,500 Build Out Credit and $1,000 Loyalty Cash included in payment.


Can anyone tell me how a build out credit works ?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

thegandalf said:


> The info seems to be up on bmwusa.com


Hmm... still nothing up on 2014 3-series.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

For those seek to finance F10, AH5 is the real Mccoy.

[Sales Price - $4,500 ECO - $1,000 loyalty - $1,000 UDE ] over 1.9%/ 72 months.


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

There now appears to be a $1,000 "Build-Out" credit for 2013 3-series...while that sounds great as I am hoping to also use the Eco Credit, Loyalty and Ultimate Drive credits as well on my AH3, the bigger question is if the MF and Residuals change...thats the numbers I really want to see...


----------



## compwhiz (Jun 17, 2004)

Ptp36mia said:


> Just saw these new incentives for the 2013 535i I am looking for:
> 
> $529*/month for 36 months. $1,500 Build Out Credit and $1,000 Loyalty Cash included in payment.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a build out credit works ?


Yep, I am thrilled, doing ED for MY13 in August, so this is a nice "advance depreciation" bonus.  Build-Out credit is essentially credit against options on the car - as long as your car has more than $1,500 worth of options(which 535 does not?) you get $1,500 discount.


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

bayoucity said:


> For those seek to finance F10, AH5 is the real Mccoy.
> 
> [Sales Price - $4,500 ECO - $1,000 loyalty - $1,000 UDE ] over 1.9%/ 72 months.


Here's what I could put together based on calculations from BMWUSA

3-Series
- $1,000 Build-Out Cash
- $500 Loyalty Credit
- $1,000 Ultimate Drive Event Allowance
- 63%/10k; 62%/12k; 60%/15k

AH3
- $3,500 Eco Credit
- $1,000 Build-Out Cash
- $500 Loyalty Credit
- $1,000 Ultimate Drive Event Allowance
- 59%/10k; 58%/12k; 56%/15k

528i
- $1,500 Build-Out Cash
- $1,000 Loyalty Credit
- $1,000 Ultimate Drive Event Allowance
- 63%/10k; 62%/12k; 60%/15k

535i
- $1,500 Build-Out Cash
- $1,000 Loyalty
- $1,000 Ultimate Driving Event Allowance
- 60%/10k; 59%/12k; 57%/15k
AH5
- $4,500 Eco Credit
- $1,500 Build-Out Cash
- $1,000 Loyalty Credit
- $1,000 Ultimate Drive Event Allowance
- 55%/10k; 54%/12k; 52%/15k

X5
- $1,000 Loyalty Cash
- $1,000 Ultimate Drive Event Allowance
- 58%/10k; 57%/12k; 55%/15k

X5d
- $3,500 Eco Credit
- $1,000 Loyalty Cash
- $1,000 Ultimate Drive Event Allowance
- 52%/10k; 51%/12k; 49%/15k

BTW, the AH3 can also be financed at 1.9% for 72 months!!!


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

compwhiz said:


> Yep, I am thrilled, doing ED for MY13 in August, so this is a nice "advance depreciation" bonus.  Build-Out credit is essentially credit against options on the car - as long as your car has more than $1,500 worth of options(which 535 does not?) you get $1,500 discount.


Great, mine does. Thanks


----------



## vint101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys, do you know if the build-out cash applies to financing as well or just leasing?


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

The $1000 build out credit appears to apply only to leases, not financing. Correct?


----------



## Ovella (Jul 30, 2008)

Any news for F10 2014 numbers? Hoping we finally get some initial residuals and MFs.


----------



## compwhiz (Jun 17, 2004)

Actually, something has me worried - BMWUSA shows $1,500 build-out credit for Lease only, although T&Cs talk about finance as well - but Finance offer shows 3.05% APR and $1,000 loyalty only! Can someone please verify if build-out credit is applicable to financing as well?


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

Reportedly the MY14 3-ers such as myself are going to take it on the chin. Lower RV, higher MF, no build-out credit compared to the MY13's, and $250 less loyalty than the previous month. 

I hope it's just rumor at this point


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

SWMOChris said:


> Reportedly the MY14 3-ers such as myself are going to take it on the chin. Lower RV, higher MF, no build-out credit compared to the MY13's, and $250 less loyalty than the previous month.
> 
> I hope it's just rumor at this point


:thumbdwn:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Now we need MY2014 numbers so I can start working on ED trip!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What's the most pressing question? I have the rates. 4 Series base residual = 60%. No Eco-Credit apparently for MY 2014 AH3 or any of the 2014's for that matter.


----------



## compwhiz (Jun 17, 2004)

$1,500 build-out credit on MY13 535xi valid on both lease and finance or just lease?


----------



## genev (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what the mf is on the 535 now?
Also, I assume that I can use the $1000 ultimate driving event credit at any dealership and not just the one at which I attend the event?

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

compwhiz said:


> $1,500 build-out credit on MY13 535xi valid on both lease and finance or just lease?


Build-out cash is just that. CASH DEAL/FINANCE/LEASE, me da igual.


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: July Lease rates & incentives*

Honestly, just feels like BMW plays mind games. You feel like the incentives are amazing, but the MF and RV usually offset the incentives. Just calculated a lease for an AH3. Before these incentives the price was similar. I'm in a conundrum here as I want to rid of my CC and get into a bimmer. Will have to see if I can make a deal on a car already on the dealers lot...

Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## compwhiz (Jun 17, 2004)

ssedha said:


> Honestly, just feels like BMW plays mind games. You feel like the incentives are amazing, but the MF and RV usually offset the incentives. Just calculated a lease for an AH3. Before these incentives the price was similar. I'm in a conundrum here as I want to rid of my CC and get into a bimmer. Will have to see if I can make a deal on a car already on the dealers lot...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


Ha, I guess it all does not matter when you buy instead of lease. For me, my MY13 model just got $1,750 cheaper - period.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> What's the most pressing question? I have the rates. 4 Series base residual = 60%. No Eco-Credit apparently for MY 2014 AH3 or any of the 2014's for that matter.


I'm thinking about getting another Z4. What's the 12/36 residual? Any incentives? Thanks


----------



## genev (Jul 2, 2013)

Another question for you guys, probably a stupid one:
So I walk into a dealership wanting to lease a 2013 535I. I negotiate a price of $1000 over invoice. Do I than subtract the $3500 in incentives off of that price? Or will it be MSRP - $3500 incentives and no negotiation?


----------



## SWMOChris (Mar 30, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> What's the most pressing question? I have the rates. 4 Series base residual = 60%. No Eco-Credit apparently for MY 2014 AH3 or any of the 2014's for that matter.


Thank you Jon for addressing some questions, as always!

Can you confirm the Residual on the MY14 328i and 328ix (15k/36 month)?


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: July Lease rates & incentives*

Can you get these incentives if you do the Pen Fed payment saver or the BMW Select option??? I'd like to keep my monthlys low...

Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: July Lease rates & incentives*



genev said:


> Another question for you guys, probably a stupid one:
> So I walk into a dealership wanting to lease a 2013 535I. I negotiate a price of $1000 over invoice. Do I than subtract the $3500 in incentives off of that price? Or will it be MSRP - $3500 incentives and no negotiation?


Subtract $3500 from negotiated price. With the LCI on it's way, the 13 might be available for better than $1000 over invoice.

Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Drax (Jun 30, 2013)

With all these changing incentives and new models, I'm confused about what stacks and how it works

So you negotiate to invoice of say, a $50,000 BMW at invoice , and then you walk into the dealership and say "yeah and also throw in $1500 build out credit, and $1000 for the Ultimate Driving Experience" so it's now $47,500?

And what is LCI? Will the incentives get even better in next few months or is July some huge BMW incentive month?


I made a longer post about my lease situation but it never was approved :/


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

skier said:


> I'm thinking about getting another Z4. What's the 12/36 residual? Any incentives? Thanks


My '11 Z4 is the best car I've ever owned. Maybe someday I'll see a residual similar to summer 2011 again on a Z.


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: July Lease rates & incentives*



Drax said:


> With all these changing incentives and new models, I'm confused about what stacks and how it works
> 
> So you negotiate to invoice of say, a $50,000 BMW at invoice , and then you walk into the dealership and say "yeah and also throw in $1500 build out credit, and $1000 for the Ultimate Driving Experience" so it's now $47,500?
> 
> ...


Yup. You negotiate a price if say 50k, then the dealer will apply the incentives to make your purchase price of 47.5. Incentives se driven straight from bmw to consumer.

LCI refers to the changes to the new 2014 5-series which comes out in a few months.

Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Drax (Jun 30, 2013)

ssedha said:


> Yup. You negotiate a price if say 50k, then the dealer will apply the incentives to make your purchase price of 47.5. Incentives se driven straight from bmw to consumer.
> 
> LCI refers to the changes to the new 2014 5-series which comes out in a few months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


To someone who isn't in the armed forces, didn't recently graduate college, doesn't own any luxury cars...

Besides stacking the Ultimate Drive Experience and the Build out credit, is there anything else you can get taken off the negotiated price when you show up to lease a new BMW 3 series?

I can't find any thread that shows all the stackable incentives, just a lot of comments about how you should negotiate to $0 to $500+ invoice and get .00127 MF


----------



## Ovella (Jul 30, 2008)

Jon Shafer said:


> What's the most pressing question? I have the rates.


How about the 2014 F10 M5 residual? MF?


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> What's the most pressing question? I have the rates. 4 Series base residual = 60%. No Eco-Credit apparently for MY 2014 AH3 or any of the 2014's for that matter.


Is BMW nuts?! There's no way they've sold enough hybrid's to not include a credit. Suckers are still sitting on the lots.


----------



## genev (Jul 2, 2013)

Still missing one last piece of the puzzle:
What is the July mf? Does anyone have it?


----------



## .Rolex (Mar 23, 2013)

thegandalf said:


> On the bmw site, you can find the following information (in the fine print):
> a) MSRP of the configuration used by BMW
> b) Milleage amount (I am pretty sure it will be 10,000 per year - 30,000 for the 36 months).
> c) value of the car at lease end (residual amount).
> ...


I thought the advertised lease offers have some additional dealer discount and are not based on MSRP?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

There are multiple ways to subsidize the sales, higher residuals replacing Eco credit for example.


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

genev said:


> Does anyone know what the mf is on the 535 now?
> Also, I assume that I can use the $1000 ultimate driving event credit at any dealership and not just the one at which I attend the event?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm still looking for MF & residual for July on the 2013 535i

But, yes, UDE credit can be used at any dealership


----------



## .Rolex (Mar 23, 2013)

Ptp36mia said:


> I'm still looking for MF & residual for July on the 2013 535i
> 
> But, yes, UDE credit can be used at any dealership


dealer told me 63% base on 528 60% base on 535i


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> What's the most pressing question? I have the rates. 4 Series base residual = 60%. No Eco-Credit apparently for MY 2014 AH3 or any of the 2014's for that matter.


Hello Jon,

I'm trying to find out if the MF & Residual has changed in July for the 2013 535i ?

Also are UDE, Build Out Credit & Loyalty all stackable ?

Thanks


----------



## Ptp36mia (May 29, 2013)

.Rolex said:


> dealer told me 63% base on 528 60% base on 535i


Great, thanks


----------



## carrix (Apr 26, 2013)

*July Lease rates & incentives*

Jon,

What's the mf/residual on 2014 x3 28i? Tia

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

.Rolex said:


> dealer told me 63% base on 528 60% base on 535i


What terms - 12/36?


----------



## .Rolex (Mar 23, 2013)

skier said:


> What terms - 12/36?


sorry I wrote it in a rush wasn't paying attention, those are at 10k so base is 3% less..

10/36


----------



## .Rolex (Mar 23, 2013)

Ptp36mia said:


> Great, thanks


those are at 10k/36 sorry not the base


----------



## bennett64 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Jon,
2014 AH3, 36 months, 10k miles. What is the MF? Residual? I read you didn't see any eco-credit. What are the other incentives? Loyalty, first payment, etc?


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

bennett64 said:


> Hey Jon,
> 2014 AH3, 36 months, 10k miles. What is the MF? Residual? I read you didn't see any eco-credit. What are the other incentives? Loyalty, first payment, etc?


Pretty huge jump in cost from 2013 models, especially since no eco-credit. Not sure you want to know lol


----------



## bennett64 (Mar 9, 2006)

E92Carrera said:


> Pretty huge jump in cost from 2013 models, especially since no eco-credit. Not sure you want to know lol


I don't, but need to. Have an ED scheduled for August 12.


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

So whats the scoop on 2014 335i 12k/36 or 24mo?


----------



## emferrari (Jun 27, 2013)

There is also something called turn keys rebate. I was able to get that one as well.


----------



## genev (Jul 2, 2013)

Mf anybody?


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

my calculation shows 64% residual for 328i at 10K miles, and only 62% residual for 320i at 10k miles.

WTF BMW Finance????


----------



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

genev said:


> Still missing one last piece of the puzzle:
> What is the July mf? Does anyone have it?


I'm working on a deal right now and it looks like .00127.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> What's the most pressing question? I have the rates. ...


We miss your Lease Matrix.


----------



## Sonicendeavor (May 20, 2013)

genev said:


> Another question for you guys, probably a stupid one:
> So I walk into a dealership wanting to lease a 2013 535I. I negotiate a price of $1000 over invoice. Do I than subtract the $3500 in incentives off of that price? Or will it be MSRP - $3500 incentives and no negotiation?


$1,000 over invoice is too much to pay in a competitive market like you're in. Don't walk into a dealer to negotiate, instead e-mail the dealers in your area and ask them for thir best price on your configuation including all fees. They know they're competing with other dealers, so you'll get decent pricing. Negotiate from that point. I don't play dealers against each other, but I know some people do. You'll most likely get a variety of responses - some very detailed with answers to all your questions, others vague with little detail. As the other poster replied, incentives are subtracted from the negotiated price. Trade-ins and financing should also be discussed after you negotiate a price.


----------



## tomc1227 (May 30, 2007)

No eco-credit on MY14 AH3's is a BFD. It takes them from a great deal to almost pointless to lease. Jon, do you have residuals for 24 and 36 month on 14 AH3's? Have they gotten significantly better, or is the MF way better, to make up for the $3500?


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

tomc1227 said:


> No eco-credit on MY14 AH3's is a BFD. It takes them from a great deal to almost pointless to lease. Jon, do you have residuals for 24 and 36 month on 14 AH3's? Have they gotten significantly better, or is the MF way better, to make up for the $3500?


+1

I'm waiting to finalize my ED... I hope the 2014 AH3 has a good lease program! :eeps:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Sonicendeavor said:


> $1,000 over invoice is too much to pay in a competitive market like you're in. Don't walk into a dealer to negotiate, instead e-mail the dealers in your area and ask them for thir best price on your configuation including all fees. They know they're competing with other dealers, so you'll get decent pricing. Negotiate from that point. I don't play dealers against each other, but I know some people do. You'll most likely get a variety of responses - some very detailed with answers to all your questions, others vague with little detail. As the other poster replied, incentives are subtracted from the negotiated price. Trade-ins and financing should also be discussed after you negotiate a price.


Do you mean just for a 5 series and in SF? 1k over invoice seems to be considered a fair price for euro delivery cars. Some dealers told me I was crazy when I asked them for that.


----------



## bennett64 (Mar 9, 2006)

*July Lease rates & incentives*



woohoo said:


> +1
> 
> I'm waiting to finalize my ED... I hope the 2014 AH3 has a good lease program! :eeps:


Same here. Waiting for Jon's response.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Alex987 (May 19, 2011)

Is there the 1,000 build out on the 2013 X3?


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

Apparently the 2014 AH3 has same residuals as 2013 on the 24/mo, and 2% higher on the 36/mo


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bayoucity said:


> We miss your Lease Matrix.


Sorry, as you can imagine, I am swamped now that the rates are out. Will try to create soon.


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

ssedha said:


> Yup. You negotiate a price if say 50k, then the dealer will apply the incentives to make your purchase price of 47.5. Incentives se driven straight from bmw to consumer.
> 
> LCI refers to the changes to the new 2014 5-series which comes out in a few months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


It's not quite that simple.

Only the Eco credit can be used to reduce sales price.

The other rebates can only be used to either reduce cap price on leases, or apply towards drive off on leases and financing.


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: July Lease rates & incentives*

So we still don't have any lease rates for 2014 3 series right?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

openwheelracing said:


> So we still don't have any lease rates for 2014 3 series right?


No, we do have them now.


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: July Lease rates & incentives*

Thanks Jon. Will they be shared? I need to use bmwconfig to see my options. I am looking st 320i 328i and 328d lease.


----------

